# Kata Reference site



## Andrew Green (Aug 19, 2007)

Might be useful to some, lots of kata from quite a few styles:

http://kata-reference.com/


----------



## chinto (Aug 19, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Might be useful to some, lots of kata from quite a few styles:
> 
> http://kata-reference.com/


 

yep, I guess it might be usefull to some. but, not to every one.


----------



## donna (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for that link. I enjoy comparing katas and there are a heap to look at there


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 19, 2007)

chinto said:


> yep, I guess it might be usefull to some. but, not to every one.



Never felt curious to compare how you did kata with how other styles did them?


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## seasoned (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks AG for the link.


----------



## chinto (Aug 20, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Never felt curious to compare how you did kata with how other styles did them?


 
actualy I have and have done so, I was refering to it as a reference for people for their own training. looked like it might be ok for some people, also some times they cut or modify the kata for film.... not a bad thing as you really should not try and learn a kata from a tape or film...you will miss a lot of things that important. but ya  its cool to see what some other folks styles do with some kata.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Aug 20, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Might be useful to some, lots of kata from quite a few styles:
> 
> http://kata-reference.com/



Useful to me.  Thanks!


----------

